# Calling all shih tzu and/or lhasa apso owners...



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello all,
I'm just doing some research on these breeds as I am interested in adopting a shih tzu/lhasa mix from a rescue. Here's the link to a thread I posted about him http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/61110-puppy-love.html and here http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/61224-emailed-rescue.html

Just trying to gather more info on these breeds. I've done some research online but would be interested to hear from owners. And if you have any website recommendations, please send them my way.
Thanks in advance!
Meghan


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a Lhasa mix, so I'm not sure how well he represents the typical breed traits. But the main things I would say about Cupid is that he's energetic (a little too much at times), has one person he really loves (he's not a love-everyone-he-meets kind of guy, although he's not aggressive or anything), and stays close to home.

If you have any specific questions, let me know. I'd be glad to answer them.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

They are definitely not love-everyone-i-meet dogs.. They are very wary of strangers, no matter how well you socialize them.. Being bred in Tibet to guard the monasteries, they were supposed to bark to alert the mastiffs to possible intruders. Mine try so hard to guard their monastery.. but they don't bark overly much like many hounds do.. or my grandma's dachshund. When they hear a strange sound though they will 'woof' 'woof' and then go off on an all out bark until you investigate or tell them it's ok. They have -excellent- hearing, and usually have very deep barks for a dog their size.. Zoey, Maggie and Chelsea (my mother in laws lhasa) all have very deep barks that make them sound like a much larger dog, But Sugar (my MIL other lhasa) has a higher voice..

They will bond the strongest with one person.. but that doesn't mean they don't bond with everyone else in the house hold either.. They will follow the one person around more though.

They are pretty laid back dogs.. very cheerful, not too high energy, but they do like to go for walks, run and play. The "zoomies" are an nightly occurrence at our house.. every evening they both all of a sudden have energy to burn and they race around like maniacs for about ten minutes. It's awesome.  Also, having long, warm coats, winter is pretty much their favorite time of year.. Zoey -loves- to go out and play in the snow.. Maggie hasn't seen snow yet but I'm sure she'll like it.. (if she doesn't get lost in it first). 

I'm sure you already know they require a lot of grooming.. They are very low shedding.. very low.. like... 'I shed more hair than my dogs do' low.


Uhhmm... that's all I can really think of right now..


----------



## devlee (Apr 12, 2009)

I have 2 shih tzus and they think everyone loves them and they love everyone. My brother has a shih tzu/lhasa apso cross named Polly and she's a much different dog than mine are personality wise. She is great with her own family but somewhat stand-offish with other people. She warms up after a bit but is not as cuddly and playful as my dogs. Polly is a very nice dog, trained easily and is extremely smart when it comes to learning new things.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for info guys! It definitely sounds like lhasas are a bit less friendly with strangers than the shih tzus. I do know about the grooming (parents have a standard poodle) a "hypoallergenic" dog is a requirement of mine. Rocky was not instantly warm with me, was definitely more interested in him foster mom than me. He kept looking up at her with these big I love you eyes. I hope that eventually (if I ended up with him) he'd look at me like that. Thanks again!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Yep.. they love their families, and it's not that they don't -like- other people.. they just don't trust them. Zoey wags her tail and would really like to go up and meet new people.. but she is very wary of strangers.. so it takes her a little while till she gets up the guts to approach, and then a little while longer till she becomes your buddy. Or.. if your my grandma, you make pals instantly by handing her a -giant- milkbone.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Just had to tell a story about a little lhasa with a big personality that I once knew:

His name was Rimsky (named after the composer), and his owner was my piano teacher. Don't ask me how, but after years of listening to the teacher and her students practice, Rimsky had learned to distinguish different keys (of music). His favorite key was A minor, and if you played a piece in A minor really loudly, he would come running, sit directly under the piano, and "sing" (howl) along. If you played something in C major, he wouldn't even bat an eye. His little performance act always earned him a treat!

I've never been a big fan of small dogs (at 38 pounds mine is as small as I ever want to go), but Rimsky could steal anyone's heart. He crossed the rainbow bridge many years ago, but I still think of him every now and then.


----------



## megbot (Aug 3, 2009)

meghf said:


> Thanks for info guys! It definitely sounds like lhasas are a bit less friendly with strangers than the shih tzus. I do know about the grooming (parents have a standard poodle) a "hypoallergenic" dog is a requirement of mine. Rocky was not instantly warm with me, was definitely more interested in him foster mom than me. He kept looking up at her with these big I love you eyes. I hope that eventually (if I ended up with him) he'd look at me like that. Thanks again!


My mom's Lhasa, Sake Wu, is a big ham. Loves everyone, everyone loves him. Sits up like a prairie dog for attention all the time. Supercute. He's 18 now and still going strong. My mom cooked for him everyday his entire life. He ate well. Sounds like that's not typical though.

Though he wasn't hypoallergenic to me! I got itchy around him. I've reacted to poodles, my mom's lhasa, shar peis, and pugs with the itches, some worse than others. Sake wasn't as bad as the poodles I've met, but he was groomed regularly, I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it. I'm fine with my friend's Maltese and my hound mix. It's weird, but I think it goes to prove that you can't trust that they're hypoallergenic for 'most' people, and meet the dogs first. When I adopted Wrinkles, I skipped the Claritin that day and went to meet him. I didn't get itchy or red and I didn't sneeze, so he passed the test. 

had I done that with a poodle or pug, I'd need my inhaler, benadryl, and that poison ivy pink stuff for the hives. Seriously. Some dogs and I are not meant to be.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

megbot said:


> My mom's Lhasa, Sake Wu, is a big ham. Loves everyone, everyone loves him. Sits up like a prairie dog for attention all the time. Supercute. He's 18 now and still going strong. My mom cooked for him everyday his entire life. He ate well. Sounds like that's not typical though.
> 
> Though he wasn't hypoallergenic to me! I got itchy around him. I've reacted to poodles, my mom's lhasa, shar peis, and pugs with the itches, some worse than others. Sake wasn't as bad as the poodles I've met, but he was groomed regularly, I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it. I'm fine with my friend's Maltese and my hound mix. It's weird, but I think it goes to prove that you can't trust that they're hypoallergenic for 'most' people, and meet the dogs first. When I adopted Wrinkles, I skipped the Claritin that day and went to meet him. I didn't get itchy or red and I didn't sneeze, so he passed the test.
> 
> had I done that with a poodle or pug, I'd need my inhaler, benadryl, and that poison ivy pink stuff for the hives. Seriously. Some dogs and I are not meant to be.


Wow, that's insane! I can't believe you have a reaction to poodles and not to a hound. Well I can believe, cause you said it, but it seems crazy. I definitely think you're right, I think there are degrees of "hypoallergenic" and you can't trust it at all. You definitely have to meet the dogs. Luckily, I did meet this dog and I didn't just pet him, I buried my face in his fur. I felt fine after. I think you're right that bathing has something to do with it, I find that I get itchy around my parents poodle as he gets close to needing his next bath. They definitely carry the outside/environmental allergies on their coat and that's what I get allergic to as he approaches bathtime.
Thanks.

Gottalovemutts- I never wanted a small dog either until I met a bichon and then my heart was stolen. I love big dogs and one day will get my standard poodle, but there's something so sweet and endearing about the little ones. I love the big personality in the small body. Thanks for the cute story about Rimsky!


----------



## megbot (Aug 3, 2009)

The two poodles I met made me an itchy, asthmatic mess! Their owners didn't really bathe them much... so that might have been a big factor. My friend had a pug once, and that didn't work well with me either. I was younger then too, my allergies have gotten much worse. My hound mix gets weekly baths and brushing, if we're lax I notice a teeny bit of itchy. I might be much more allergic to him if we didn't bathe him as much... but that's never happening. He gets smelly  But I'm allergic to a whole lot. A banana could kill me 

ETA: now that I think of it, I've done the whole allergy shots thing between when I met the poodles and when I adopted Wrinkles. That could have desensitized me to dogs in general. All the same... allergies to 'hypoallergenic' dogs do exist!


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Update-

Update #1- Talked to my roommate about it last night. She's "thinking about it." I didn't see her today until her bf was over and I didn't want to bring it up in front of him (knowing he'd make fun of me). I'll ask her about it tomorrow, see if she's still thinking.

Update #2- I emailed the rescue on Sunday and still haven't heard back. Don't know how long it usually takes for places like this to respond but I'm trying really hard to be patient.

Update #3- I broke up with my bf tonight and all I wanted when I was driving home in tears was to walk in the door to my house and be greeted by a dog. No luck thought. Was greeted by my roomie and her bf cuddling on the couch. Awesome.

I need a dog.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Aww..I'm sorry about your break up  

Have you tried calling the rescue? I know emails are pretty easy to forget about.. I do it a lot.. I open it.. read it.. and plan to respond.. and then forget.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I haven't called them, I'm not sure why but it never occurred to me. So much is done through email these days but I do the exact same thing you mentioned. I'll see what my roomie's final decision is and if she says yes I'll give them a buzz, very smart suggestion.

P.S. Your dogs are adorable.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

meghf said:


> Update-
> 
> Update #1- Talked to my roommate about it last night. She's "thinking about it." I didn't see her today until her bf was over and I didn't want to bring it up in front of him (knowing he'd make fun of me). I'll ask her about it tomorrow, see if she's still thinking.
> 
> ...


Lol I know how you feel! Actually I don't, well I wish I did. If that makes sense, me and my bf are kind of in that situation so you aren't alone  Sounds like you sure do need a dog! That's where dogs are awesome. They might pee on the rug, poop on the bed, or even throw up all over the brand new carpet..but they're always there when you need them. Good luck getting the dog! I had a shih tzu when I was little and he was a really really good dog. He was super friendly and didn't stray far from our house.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> Yep.. they love their families, and it's not that they don't -like- other people.. they just don't trust them.


That is the perfect description of Cupid. People really have to work to earn his trust.



> I broke up with my bf tonight and all I wanted when I was driving home in tears was to walk in the door to my house and be greeted by a dog. No luck thought. Was greeted by my roomie and her bf cuddling on the couch. Awesome.
> 
> I need a dog.


I'm sorry about the breakup.  I hope the dog works out for you!


----------

